# 2015er 27.5er Endorphin



## R.C. (27. August 2014)

Gerade auf der Knolly-Seite aufgetaucht, wird wohl auf der Eurobike vorgestellt werden.
http://knollybikes.com/bikes/endorphin-27-5


----------



## bonzoo (27. August 2014)

Das rot ist schön  Ansonsten haut mich das Bike jetzt von den "Rohdaten" nicht um, bzw. ist mir "zu nah" am normalen Endorphin dran. Aber wer weiss, was Noel am Hinterbau verändert hat 

Die Notwendigkeit der internen Zugverlegung leuchtet mir ebenfalls nicht ganz ein, da die externe Verlegung bei Knolly imo sehr gut gelöst ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## R.C. (28. August 2014)

bonzoo schrieb:


> ist mir "zu nah" am normalen Endorphin dran.



Das 26er Endo wird wohl eingestellt werden.



bonzoo schrieb:


> Die Notwendigkeit der internen Zugverlegung leuchtet mir ebenfalls nicht ganz ein, da die externe Verlegung bei Knolly imo sehr gut gelöst ist.



Gibt ja beide Optionen, sollte also allen gerecht werden.


----------



## bonzoo (28. August 2014)

Jo, hab das Endo 26 noch günstig im "Abverkauf" bekommen  Klar, die interne Zugverlegung tut nicht weh, löst für mich aber ein Problem, welches es nie gab. Irgendwie wirkt das so, als ob man das neue Endo unbedingt optisch vom 26er Modell abgrenzen möchte


----------



## un1e4shed (4. Mai 2017)

Weiß jemand, welcher Rock Shox Monarch Tune ab Werk verbaut wird?


----------

